# Theo - Forever Loved



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I wish I didn't have to write this so soon.

Theo was the cuddliest rat I have know. Since day one he was my snuggle bug. I could sit with him for hours and he would never move an inch. He died on Saturday from old age and heart failure. He was two years old and I wish it was longer. 

He made it through some health issues including abscesses and URIs. He also made it though I few mistakes on my part. For example leaving him alone on the couch and finding him on the floor running from my dog and not seeing my cat was in the cage and almost closing the cage door.

Theo you will forever be in my heart and I want you to know that I would do anything for one of your cuddles right now.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you. I just wasn't ready for it.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. 



> Thank you. I just wasn't ready for it.
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can ever be "ready" for the loss of something beloved. Even if you know and have time to prepare, the heart is just never ready for death.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Vita brevis, sed amor aternum est.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

JAnimal said:


> Thank you. I just wasn't ready for it.


I know exactly how you feel. He was obviously loved very much. My thoughts are with you.


----------

